# Bloom Coffee & Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The only Sucka-free coffee in Roseville, CA. Bloom does coffee right, mostly serving up a healthy dose of Verve Coffee Roasters. Tea by Art of Tea. Definitely JavaJ approved!

More...


----------

